# Stanford, KY (M) ex.Lg. on Death Row



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Stanford, KY | Armstrong
  
   
*Armstrong
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Stanford, KY *

Extra Large • Adult • Male 

    
This shelter euthanizes weekly due to overpopulation. Only one out of 10 dogs born ever find a home. 800 dogs and cats are euthanized each hour in the U.S. Thank you for considering a shelter dog. If you are interested in adopting this pet please e-mail Hillary at [email protected] If you are a rescue or a potential adopter, please understand that there is only one volunteer who monitors this site; response to your emails may be delayed due to high email volume. Please be patient. Please do not crosspost
no phone number, I did email, that's all you can do at this point, please email as well.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at that handsome huggy bear guy stuffed into a too small kennel. Poor chap, looks like he's barely got enough room to turn around. A good brushing and a bath and Mr. Armstrong will be a knockout.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Link says adoption pending. Fingers crossed for the big guy.


----------

